# [SOLVED] amd64: missing postfix-to-mailman.py?

## mimosinnet

I am in the process of configuring postfix and mailman to work together. I have in my master.cf:

```
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py

  ${nexthop} ${user}
```

Nevertheless, I do not have the file /usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py. Is this normal? I have been searching in google and they normally refer to this file.

Thanks for your feedback!

Cheers!Last edited by mimosinnet on Tue Mar 30, 2010 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mimosinnet

After some more reading, it seems there are different ways of integrating postfix and mailman. Gentoo favours the one followed in the official documentation. There is also another solution based on virtual maps and regular expressions. When searching in google there is Dax Kelson approach that uses the postfix-to-mailman script.

Therefore, there is no need to use the postfix-to-mailman script. To use it, you should download it and uncomment the  corresponding lines in master.cf.

----------

